# TTS Body Conversion to TTRS



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

Title pretty much explains it. I have a 2013 TTS and as far as I know the only difference between TTRS and TTS are the front bumper, rear bumper and rear spoiler. Is there an economic way to purchase these parts? Do you know if these parts are offered as aftermarket body kit?

Also does any company provide aftermarket widebody kit for the TTS? I would love to have 2-3" wide fenders on all corners if these parts are provided are aftermarket replacement parts.

I found this company on Google that makes wide front fenders for the Mk2 TTS. Nothing for the rear fenders though.
http://www.bks-tuning.com/wide-fenders-audi-tt-8j-mk2.html


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

You mean like this? That will set you back about $25k in parts. Hood alone is $8k


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

I did my rear to look like ttrs. Wasn't that hard to piece together. I prob have about $1800 in the conversion. Did labor myself. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Bezlar said:


> I did my rear to look like ttrs. Wasn't that hard to piece together. I prob have about $1800 in the conversion. Did labor myself.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


do you have pics?


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Eddie. The front and rear bumpers just need to be replaced. You can get the rs grille off ebay or Amazon. The fronts require multiple components as do the rear. Grilles, valances, lip, exhaust tips and other misc.


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

Yeah, that body kit is great but it's too much for the street.
I think the Tuner Lars K Design body kit for TTS 8J is perfect. I'm not sure if they produce the panels for DIY application.


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Do you have a link to the pics you posted? Put on smaller wheels (19 or 18, ones in the pics look very big) and raise the car so its functional in the corners that i believe that would look PERFECT!!!!


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

im curious why you posted those pics. Doesnt look like a wide body to me.


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

You asked for photos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Ttrs is not wide body


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

FastEddie7 said:


> do you have pics?


?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

I misunderstood you. I thought you meant you did your rear to look wide like the first pic. thats all. Nice conversion. Im hell bent in finding out as much as i can on that lars k widebody.


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Yep. A wide body kit would be nice. As long as it's not too crazy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

Lars K Design body kit is nice but I think it's a one-off deal where you have to do body work on the rear panels of the car. The front fenders are not that difficult but the rear fenders are a lot of work. Also it changes the car's body condition from perfect to body repaired which depreciates the value of the car a lot in my country.

I'll first change the front fascia to TTRS and then see if widening all 4 fenders is feasible.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Ttrs race car has a very wide track that's why they have to have a wider fenders. Audi tt had a flared fender already unless you want to be extreme to have a wide body fenders which is not necessary.


----------

